# Frage zu Skillung/EQ



## skyline930 (9. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,

wollte mal nachfragen wie ihr denn euren DH spielt, bzw. ob ihr Empfehlungen/Hinweise zu meinem Build habt, vor allem für Inferno.

Aktuell bin ich unterwegs mit Dex/Vit Gear in Hölle, 2h Armbrust + Köcher. Build: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/demon-hunter#bQXdhZ!VYb!YaZbZa (Rune für Durchbohren wird auf 58 auf Schwere Wunden umgestellt.

Damit bin ich bisher recht gut gefahren, bin mir aktuell nur unsicher wegen den nachfolgenden Akten.

1. Welche Waffen? Von dem was ich bisher gehört und gesehen habe soll der Bonus der passiven Fähigkeit Bogenschießen für die 2h-Armbrust der stärkste sein. Was ist jetzt besser? 2hArmbrust+Köcher, Bogen + Köcher oder 2 x 1h Armbrust?

2. Gear? Ich habe gehört Glasscannon soll am besten gehen, spiele aktuell mit Vit-Gear da es mich genervt hat schon in Alptraum ein 1-2shot zu sein. Ich bin in Hölle Akt II, soll ich auf full Glasscannon gehen? Auf welche Stats soll ich besonders achten? Dex und WeaponDPS erklärt sich von selbst. Aber alles andere? Ich habe Leute gesehen die Angriffsgeschw. gestackt haben, andere die nur auf Dex gegangen sind, wieder andere mit CritDmg und CritChance, sowohl wie sämtliche Mischungen davon. Gibt es eine "Rangliste" von Stats für den DH?

3. Hatred regen. Was ist von diesem Stat zu halten? Ich habe bisher einige Items mit Hassregen. gedroppt, die waren von Dps/anderen Stats immer schlechter, deswegen konnte ich es nicht "ausprobieren". Jedoch mit Fledermaus-Pet und 6 Hatred/Shot auf dem Einfangenden Schuss ist es auch nicht schlecht. Ist dieser Stat wirklich gut, ein "nice-to-have", oder kompletter Müll?

4. Spellbuild? Bisher bin ich so recht gut gefahren, da ich 2 Escapes, einen Buff, einen harten Singletarget Nuke mit Durchbohren und einen spammbaren harten AoE-Spell mit Mehrfachschuss habe. Ich hab die böse Vermutung das das so auf Inferno nicht funktionieren wird.

Das wären soweit meine Fragen, und ich wär froh wenn jemand mit Erfahrung definitive Antworten geben könnte.

lg, sky.


----------



## Bezzlebub (10. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen 
also momentan spiele ich meinen DH level 54 so http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/demon-hunter#aRjXYV!eTX!YaYZZc dabei ist aber zu beachten das ich eine waffe für level 58 anhabe (Stufenreduzierung) solltest du aufjedenfall auch mal nach schauen draufhauen tust du eigentlich nur mit elementarpfeil durch kugelblitz wird alles getroffen was im weg ist rune wird aber mit level 59 getauscht komme gerade nicht auf dem namen bei bossen ist es wichtig scharfschütze zu stacken auf 100% krit chance todgeweiht auf den boss und dann go mit verschlingender pfeil läuft bei mir relativ gut klatsche alles weg in paar sekunden falls du noch fragen hast kannst du mir gerne eine pn schreiben oder ingame hier mein battletag Berzerqc#2444


----------



## skyline930 (10. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, hab Athene kopiert  Ist im großen und ganzen ähnlich zu dir.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/demon-hunter#aRjXhV!XYV!caYZZc - Boss
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/demon-hunter#aRjXYV!XYV!aaZZbc - Alles andere.

Gear bin ich jetzt full Dex, auch laut Athene ist momentan Waffenschaden > Dex > Attackspeed > CritChance > CritDamage, wobei je höher der Dex-Wert ist desto stärker wird Attackspeed. Nach dem Attackspeed-Nerf wird es vermutlich anders sein, aber meine Ringe mit 71 Dex und 15% Attackspeed bringen mir bei insg. ~1600 Dex jeweils 2k Dps. Mein Kopf mit 103 Dex bringt nur 800 DPS. 

Ist die Sharpshooter passive echt so gut? Da finde ich meine vom Schaden stärker. 

Ja, Waffe ist mein Problem, hab eine 377 DPS 2h Armbrust mit Dex, Attackspeed und Critdamage, im AH gibts für mein Level schon ~500 DPS Armbrüste, die kosten aber auch 500k-1kk.. :/


----------



## Bezzlebub (10. Juni 2012)

scharfschütze jap bringt dir ja jede sekunde 3% krit da du ja meistens am kiten bist lohnt sich das aufjedenfall


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> http://eu.battle.net...jXhV!XYV!caYZZc - Boss
> http://eu.battle.net...jXYV!XYV!aaZZbc - Alles andere.



Ich bin echt erstaunt. ich bin mit meinem DH erst Hölle und habe jetzt schon angefangen Probleme zu bekommen. Hab eigentlich nen Barbaren als Main, nur nich mehr wirklich Bock drauf... Dachte daher vielleicht es liegt an meinem Movement oder meinem generellen Spielstil...

Ich hatte bisher wirklich 0 Probleme, hab aber von Level 1-55 (aktuell) immer gleich gespielt. Die Bolas mit dem erhöhten Radius Primär und das Schnellfeuer mit der Verlangsamung Sekundär. Recht simpel halt.
Als Skills: 
Die Krähenfüße, die ich aber nie wirklich benutzt habe.
Diesen Pfeilregen, der ja zugegebenermaßen nich wirklich viel bringt. War aber angenehm weil er einem automatisch die Behälter zertrümmert 
Nen Begleiter. In der Regel die Frettchen wegen dem GF.
Und den Salto, einfach nur um schneller voranzukommen xD

Ich gebe zu das das alles ziemlich nutzlos ist, hat aber bis Level 50 sag ich mal problemlos funktioniert. Jetzt bin ich ein paar mal gestorben, hab ein bissel mehr Life zugelegt, auch kein großes Problem.
Das ganze wurde jetzt natürlich ein bissel eng und zugegebenermaßen auch langweilig. War bisher auch nie wirklich nötig die anderen Skills zu testen, lief ja eigentlich ^^

Jetzt hab ich just for fun mal diesen Build ausprobiert und muss sagen das der Unterschied wirklich gewaltig ist. Ok der Sprung mag bei den meisten nicht so groß sein, aber das is jetzt schon ein riesen Unterschied zu vorher.
Wesentlich mehr Schaden und man muss sich halt auch wesentlich mehr bewegen, was aber durchaus positiv ist. 

Ich hatte mit gewissen blauen Gruppen schon meine Probleme. Kaum waren die neuen Fähigkeiten in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen, sodass ich einigermaßen mit klar kam hatte ich durch blödes Rumgerenne 2 Elitemobs am Arsch.
Ich dachte eigentlich das wird eh nix und war gedanklich schon dabei mir zu überlegen wo ich denn nun lang gehe...
Das Ende vom Lied war das ich keinerlei Probleme hatte und ich maximal 2 Minuten später nur noch mit looten beschäftigt war.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn: Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der Probleme hat, is wirklich äußerst bequem. Ist halt sehr Wolken-lastig sag ich mal. Auch eine Fähigkeit die ich nicht 1x ausprobiert hatte.
Hab das irgendwie einfach zu wörtlich genommen und nicht als ein "Vanish" gesehen, was es ja eigentlich ist wenn man so will...

Naja genug gefaselt, THX und viel Spaß


----------



## skyline930 (14. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich hab auch lange mit dem Salto gespielt, weil der Spell eigentlich ziemlich geil ist. 
Noch einen Tipp: Wenn du mit den Gegnern gut klarkommst, switch auf den Bossbuild. Auch hab ich bei den passiven gefailt, auf jeden Fall Scharfschütze rein nehmen.


----------



## Sassicaia (15. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mir die Spielweise mit dem Skill switchen nicht zu sehr angewöhnen.

Mit Lvl 60 solltest du einen Build spielen mit dem du bei Trash und Bossen gut klarkommst

Für jede Elitegruppe (blau oder gelb) bekommst du auf Stufe 60 einen Buff für Gold/Magic find, dieser läuft immer 30 minuten.
Mit jeder neuen Elitegruppe stacked der Buff hoch (maximal 5) und wird auf 30 minuten zurückgesetzt, aber du verlierst den Buff
wenn du irgendeine deiner Fähigkeiten wechselst oder das aktuelle Spiel verläßt.

Ich spiele mit folgenden (weitverbreiteten) Skills:
Hungriger Pfeil - Verschlingender Pfeil
Elementarpfeil - Höllententakel

Rauchwolke - Andauernder Nebel
Dolchfächer - mit Stun möglichkeit bzw Krähenfüße 
Fretchen
Vorbereitung - Plan B

Nachtschatten / Scharfschütze / Bogenschießen

Mit 2 items die zusammen mindestens 12 Max Disziplin geben kann man incl Vorbereitung 6 mal 1,5 sekunden Rauchwolke benutzen,
das sollte für die meisten Trashgruppen und Bosse reichen.

Wer mitte Hölle (Akt3 / 4) Schwierigkeiten hat sollte mal nach einer Waffe lvl 60 mit verringerter Lvl Anforderung suchen.
Da gibts schon hohe DPS werte für kleines Gold wenn man mal die Stats mal beiseite läßt.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juni 2012)

Sassicaia schrieb:


> Fret(t)chen


Wirklich? Frettchen?! Und das im nicht wechselbaren Dauerhaft-Build? oO Ich hab lieber die Fledermaus wegen Hassreg. Bequemer/ mehr Gold einsammeln kommt mir dann doch weniger nützlich vor als mehr Dmg (durch mehr Hass).^^ Für Farmruns sicherlich das Frettchen, aber nicht wenn man noch ums Überleben kämpfen muss.


----------



## Darkhyper (15. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Für Farmruns sicherlich das Frettchen, aber nicht wenn man noch ums Überleben kämpfen muss.



Würde ich auch behaupten   . Wenn ich dann auch endlich mal 60 bin (zur Zeit 49 [Level nicht Alter   ]) werde ich mir auch das Frettchen zulegen und Equip mit Gold + und Magicfoundbonus (<---- Heißt das so ?)   zulegen.

LG


----------



## Sassicaia (16. Juni 2012)

Ich beziehe mich auch auf Farmruns in Akt1 Inferno  
(An Akt2 ist nicht zu denken, habs mal ne Stunde probiert aber mit Spaß hat das nix zu tun)

Wenn ich den ganzen Akt1 (also ab quest3) spiele nehm ich halt den Dolchfächer mit, 
vereinfacht die ekligen kleinen Spinnen. Rauchwolke - Dolchfächer und gut ist.

Wenn ich nur ab Hallen der Agony spiele kann das auch mal Salto oder Falle sein. 

Wenns dann irgendwann mal in Akt2 weitergeht kann es natürlich sein das ich Zwecks 
Vorankommen auf die kleinen Goldkrabbler verzichten muss.


----------

